# Laptop fan caught on something?



## PritomD (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi

My laptop fan is making some sort of buzzing sound as if it's hitting something..a wire I suppose? Or just dust overload that it's clumping and causing my fan to make a sound?

I am pretty sure it's my fan..the frequency of the "buzzing"/clicking is proportional to how hard my computer is working..if I have nothing open and the fan is going slowly, there is no sound, but once I have a few programs open, it makes the buzzing sound.

Funny thing is..when I run something really intensive like a computer game, my fan goes it's fastest but the buzzing sound goes away...

so what's the best way to get rid of this? it's getting really annoying and I have a hard time focusing when I'm studying and I need my laptop open...I don't want to open my laptop even though I've built computers before, cause I've heard laptops are completely different animals than desktops.

If I take it into my universities service center, it would cost like $50 / hour or something and I'd want to not pay that..would blowing compressed air through my fan vent work? Would actually opening my laptop be viable if I looked up a tutorial or something? I think my warranty is already expired..the laptop is from 2007 by the way.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Try blowing compressed air into the external vents. That often works.


----------



## PritomD (Jun 7, 2003)

Will go ahead and try that and post with updates after I do! thanks.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Also have a look at the panels on the bottom of the machine, they may provide access to the fan etc. so you can see if there is loads of dust bunnies jamming it up. This also allows you to give the inside a bit of a better blast out with canned air to ensure the dust is removed rather than moved around inside.


----------



## dave0700 (Sep 5, 2010)

it must be vibrations and something loose at slow speed that vanishes when it speeds up, service time, even if its dust or something touching the fan, it's service time for your machine


----------



## PritomD (Jun 7, 2003)

Hmm I just bought some compressed air and blew it into the socket and it didn't really help...it just made the fan spin and make that noise as if it were normally spinning fast..any tips?


----------

